# Rail Question-



## DA SWO (Mar 13, 2010)

I am starting to build/modify my Remington 700.  I locted a rail source but don't know enough to know which rail I actually need.

These are my two choices:

http://www.greenmountaintactical.com/IOR_Remington_700_Base_Short_Action_p/ior-m700-sa.htm

http://www.greenmountaintactical.com/IOR_Remington_700_Base_Short_Action_20_MOA_p/ior-m700-sa-20.htm

What is the significance ofthe rail with the built in incline?  Do I really need it?  
We will be whacking hogs in the 50-400yrd range, maybe an occaisional buck.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2010)

SOWT said:


> What is the significance ofthe rail with the built in incline?  Do I really need it?
> 
> We will be whacking hogs in the 50-400yrd range, maybe an occaisional buck.


 
The incline or 20MOA angle rail is for long range shooting (800+ yards) and allows you to have more elevation adjustment in your turrets of your optic. In other words without it, in some models you may not have enough elevation adjustment to fire a shot past 800-900 yards without use of a hold off.

I would go with the regular optic base rail, depending on what optic you are using you should have elevation range to 800 yards... 50 to 400 yards you will be golden... ;)


----------



## phridum (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll second J.A.B.'s response. For the ranges you're looking at, standard would be fine, even with a mid-range scope.

It's slightly dependent on the round your firing. I'm assuming a .308Win since it's a short action Remington 700 and you're looking to kill hogs. If you go with the standard rail and a scope that can't make the elevation adjustments you need, you should be fine, but you're limiting your options. You might not be able to reach your farthest potential if you ever choose to try. However, while adding a more expensive scope will then get you the elevation adjustments you need, putting on a rail with 20 MOA is cheaper.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks,
Will go with the non adjusting rail.  I am not a good enough shot to take/make long range kills.  We do enough short range stuff to make it enjoyable.


----------

